# Metro



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just ridden the Metro for the first time and I have to say I was very pleasantly surprised at how clean and efficient it was.
I would have no hesitation in recommending women to use it.

Maiden


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy to hear that.

Although from your location I guess you were using the second line which is less busier than the first line.

Try to use the women trailers and avoid rush hours (I guess they will be 8-9am and 2-6 pm)

because parking in Cairo is really difficult, I prefer using the metro in many cases


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I did use the woman's carriages and I travelled down to Maadi and back.
The only fault... they don't give you much time to get in or out the carriage before the doors close.


----------



## mondy007 (May 14, 2010)

happy to hear


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I did use the woman's carriages and I travelled down to Maadi and back.
> The only fault... they don't give you much time to get in or out the carriage before the doors close.


Maiden,
Could you tell me what is the Metro's route? Can I get from Sorray el Kobba to Maadi?

Thanks
Nila


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Heres a link to a map of the Cairo metro in English ...
http://www.chocolatemintsinajar.com.../central_europe1165597020kairo_metro_map_.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Thank you very much. What a life saver!
Nila


----------

